# Thanksgiving Skies



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanksgiving sky: Jupiter, Venus, moon together - Yahoo! News (November 25, 2008)
-----Added 11/27/2008 at 02:44:46 EST-----
Here is a simulation of the event.

[video=youtube;c3vcRqE56Zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3vcRqE56Zc[/video]

-----Added 12/1/2008 at 06:09:00 EST-----

Previous post was on 11/27/08. Today's post is on 12/01/08.

The view tonight is simply breathtaking.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw this tonight on my way to and from the store. I had to drag the whole family outside to see it. It is beautiful! Then I come here and see it "made news" LOL!


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 1, 2008)

Um, it's snowing. Snows all the time here. Breathtaking? Eh.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2008)

According to the article, the next time Jupiter, Venus and the Moon will be as close and visible as this week will be Nov. 18, 2052.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll probably be looking at it from a different angle in forty years!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 1, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> According to the article, the next time Jupiter, Venus and the Moon will be as close and visible as this week will be Nov. 18, 2052.



Wow! That'll be close to my 100th birthday.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw it, too. It was cool! Had actually forgotten about it, because I'd looked at the weather forecast the other night and thought it'd be overcast. But walked out and there it was. Very pretty. Called the family out to see and phoned a friend.

Yep. 2052 I'm pretty sure I'll be looking at it from that other angle as well. That will be the coolest!


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 1, 2008)

*!*



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> According to the article, the next time Jupiter, Venus and the Moon will be as close and visible as this week will be Nov. 18, 2052.



Sheesh! Haven't you been paying attention. The rapture is in just two years, so we'll all be here in our new glory suits. Duh...


----------



## BJClark (Dec 1, 2008)

I took my family out to see it too, went back out a little bit ago and now it's raining..blah


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 1, 2008)

Had a wonderful view of it while driving my daughter back to school this evening.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 2, 2008)

Ivan said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > According to the article, the next time Jupiter, Venus and the Moon will be as close and visible as this week will be Nov. 18, 2052.
> ...



No worries brother--I'll see it for ya  I should only be 63! And what a rip--I can't see anything tonight.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2008)

ScienceMode » Missed the Jupiter, Venus & Moon Show? Try Again Tuesday Night - Science News - From Science Mode.com (December 1, 2008)


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 2, 2008)

My wife and I enjoyed the show last night in the Lowe's parking lot. The planets were extremely bright due to our rare low humidity. I could hardly believe how bright they were even in a light polluted parking lot.


----------

